# Notifications



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

At the top of the screen where the list is (Forums,Chickens,Articles,Media,Members,Search) there is a little red box with the number 2 in it above the word "Chickens",what is that and how do I get rid of it??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're going to have to wait for one of the admins to show up and explain what that is. I haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're supposed to be able to click on that tab and have it disappear. It didn't for me so it's evidently something that needs to be fixed.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

You have to mark it as viewed. Go into Chickens. Towards the top left if the marked as viewed button. If you need me to grab a screenshot please let me know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That worked.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Austin,that did the trick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

test

edit:
I just got away with typing just the word "test." It appears we don't have that thing about not having enough words or characters or whatever that nagging thing was.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

yep.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes ma'am, that's gone now. We do need to encourage the use of the like button over useless one-word answers though. It hurts SEO value.


----------

